
Life at the Palace (1996) - ims
http://truecenterpublishing.com/psycyber/palacestudy.html
======
andyidsinga
ha! I was a software developer at The Palace ..my first Internet startup :) I
did tech support for The Palace server then went on to coding in next
generation projects ..like an ICQ-like instant messenger called Little Buddy.

